# Network tethering.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

This message is being sent via Network tethering on my early version I Phone.
It is fairly zipping right along in an area where the last time I tried it the connection speed was woeful. So bad I had to give up in disgust.
The speed is comparable to my cable Internet service at home.
Thank you Optusnet.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to able to keep up with the latest and greatest. I have a hard enough time just using what I have.







Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the US, AT&T does not allow tethering on the iPhone, but you can "jailbreak" your iPhone. I do the tethering on mine, works pretty. The program allows tethering via bluetooth, usb, and 802.11. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 22 Jul 2010 07:40 AM 
In the US, AT&T does not allow tethering on the iPhone, but you can "jailbreak" your iPhone. I do the tethering on mine, works pretty. The program allows tethering via bluetooth, usb, and 802.11. 

Regards, Greg 

Ain't gots da foggiest notion whut you jus' said.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

GOT TO LEARN SOMETHING NEW(Without blowing up some expensive things) So come on Guys please explain how to do that!!!!!! 

Manfred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well its find and dandy if you got a clue as to what it is and how to use it. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to play "Tether ball" where a Volleyball sized ball was tied to a stake with a bungee cord, so the best I can figure is that these people have hooked their new egoPhone to a telephone pole with a long bungee cord... should be fun when enough people start doing it... whoe and woe... talk about a "net"work! "We're sorry, the number you have dialed has stretched your tether to the limit...." Sproing! "HEY! Where'd my egoPhone go?" 

Of course, if you call someone and they won't answer, you can just let go of your egoPhone and... SMACK "You've got a message!"


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 22 Jul 2010 06:59 PM 
... your egoPhone and... 


I love it.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it too. 
I bought the 8 BIT early version as it was being outdated by the 16 bit model. 
It does pretty well everything I need at a very reasonable cost. I have absolutely no need of most of the stuff it comes with but it is a good easy to use telephone that has a low cost Internet connection for my laptop whilst I am travelling. 
I am well satisfied. 
I would prefer the voice recognition dialling I had with my old Nokia, but the touch screen method works just fine. 
egophone sounds like a bit of p...s envy to me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It actually can be useful as a tool, and in a pinch, at a store, where I need to look up some information, the browser does work, especially with the "pinch" zoom. That single feature alone goes a long way to mitigate the fact you have a screen much smaller than a normal computer. 

I've found a number of networking tools that are very useful. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried tethering my laptop to my blackberry only once, and it worked very well. In fact I was surprised how well and how fast it worked--it seemed even better than the normal web browser on the blackberry. The cynical side of me thinks it's the phone company giving priority to the tethering method because it means more $$$ for them. Most of time I can open .pdfs and other documents from the BB directly, though, so tethering isn't a necessity. I rarely use the phone part of the BB, but it sure is great to be able to open .pdfs etc. on the road for work to receive things like addendums on jobs I'm bidding. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have written up a jailbreak procedure for up to 3.1.3 firmware. 4.0 and 4.01 has a jailbreak available, but it's iffy. The jailbreak programmers are waiting for the new update before they waste their time. 

I use the MyWi tethering application, works with bluetooth, usb and 802.11. I haven't checked the number of users that can share the iPhone in the 802.11 mode (it looks like an ordinary access point), but I know it works up to 5 users. 

Anyone feeling brave can email me privately, but I give no support. This step by step procedure, used by a relatively computer savvy person will work. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

A brief update.

I am in Brisbane staying with my sister in her ground level apartment underneath largish upstairs dwelling.
Previously I had a 3g radio modem with another company and the reception was not brilliant.

This Optusnet I Phone Network Tethering is zipping right along. I am well pleased.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the Semper idea tether ball tied to a pole. Sounds like a good Idea to use for the new system.







Later RJD


----------

